# Deer Photos



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

I do quite a bit of outdoor/wildlife photography. I don't know what I might have posted here recently, but here are a few of the photos I've taken this fall. I'll post more as I have time. Hope you all enjoy them.


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

Very nice pics!! Keep them coming. :beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Damn........Nice deer!!!! Want a hunting partner!!!! :lol:


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Very nice!

What kind of camera and lens do you use?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Those are nice pictures. Do you both mulies and whitetails in your area or were those pictures taken in different areas?


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

Fallguy said:


> Those are nice pictures. Do you both mulies and whitetails in your area or were those pictures taken in different areas?


We have both Mulies and Whitetails here.....I'd say it's close to a 50/50 mix. You never know what you are going to run into when you go hunting.....

I use a Canon Digital Rebel XT. The lens used in these photos is a Canon 75-300. I need to upgrade my lens when I get a few extra bucks. This lens does an ok job in good light, but is quite slow and isn't really adequate in lower light. A lens with more magnification would be better too, but you're talking big bucks to get into the kind of lens I'd really like!!

Here's a couple more photos I've taken recently...


----------



## ringneckhnter (Nov 27, 2006)

That back one looks like a realy big deer, do you have another picture of him with is head up?? by the way these pictures are outstanding. i'd like to see some roosters if you got em.


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

ringneckhnter said:


> That back one looks like a realy big deer, do you have another picture of him with is head up?? by the way these pictures are outstanding. i'd like to see some roosters if you got em.


Here's one with his head up. I don't have much for pheasant pictures, but here's one standing next to a small whitetail buck.......kind of strange how they ignore deer but panic with they see a human!!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Awesome Photos!!!!!!


----------



## ringneckhnter (Nov 27, 2006)

that's pretty rare, rooster pheasant next to a buck, these are great photos. that is a phenomenal buck!


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

Very nice.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Terrific photos! I can see a camera upgrade in my future. Burl


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

stone broke, those are some very good pictures with lots of detail in them. The color is unreal. I have always been interested in photography, just wondering, how close are you to most of these animal(deer). Do you sneek up on them or just take them from a vehicle?


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

USSapper said:


> stone broke, those are some very good pictures with lots of detail in them. The color is unreal. I have always been interested in photography, just wondering, how close are you to most of these animal(deer). Do you sneek up on them or just take them from a vehicle?


I took most of these during bow season. I was about 60-70 yards from most of these deer. I didn't sneak up on them.....I was sitting in a makeshift ground blind (I don't like heights, so rarely use a treestand). I could have killed either buck in the two photos of the bucks that show the most detail. They were both in bow range a couple of times, but I passed on them. I was about 125 yards from the buck out in the oat field.....that's pushing it with my camera equipment.... A little too far for good quality photos, but I take them anyway. :lol:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

How far were you from that grouse? I think that one is my favorite photo.


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

Fallguy said:


> How far were you from that grouse? I think that one is my favorite photo.


Maybe 20 feet or so? Not sure. There was about 40 of them hunkered down in the snow. ya, that's one of my favorites too. Here's one of a mink that came along the creek one afternoon when I was out.










And one of a coyote that came ambling by one day....


----------



## Mud15 (Sep 24, 2004)

Great pics! Hopefully you shot that coyote!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I would like to see a pic of your ground blinds that are getting you so damn close to the animals. They must be very natural looking.

I think I would have chosen something else to aim at the yote too!! :wink:


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

djleye said:


> I would like to see a pic of your ground blinds that are getting you so damn close to the animals. They must be very natural looking.
> 
> I think I would have chosen something else to aim at the yote too!! :wink:


I don't build ground blinds.....I just look for natural cover that is already there (like a fallen down tree, some brush, etc.). Sometimes I'll pile up some weeds, etc. in front of me, but that's about it. I just clear out the twigs, grass, etc. on the ground so I don't make any noise moving around and sit quietly. I don't use camo either.......don't believe in it. I just stay still and keep movement slow and to an absolute minimum. I used to hunt from trees some years ago, but I fell out of a tree hanging a stand one time and really haven't cared to go back up there since. Plus, I've killed most of my bucks on the ground anyway. Treestands have their advantages, but they have a lot of disadvantages too. When you are in a tree, you are at the deer's mercy......if they don't come close enough, you're out of luck. When you are on the ground you can make some things happen. Two of the bucks I killed with my bow was when I was in a tree and saw that the deer were not going to pass by my stand, so I quietly got down from the tree, got ahead of the deer and nailed them from the ground when they passed by.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

stonebroke
Is your Rebel XT a 6 or 8 megapixel?

Your photos are great !!!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Cool shots. You can hunt year round, you just have to have the right tool for aiming!


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

MossyMO said:


> stonebroke
> Is your Rebel XT a 6 or 8 megapixel?
> 
> Your photos are great !!!


It's 8 megapixels, but don't get overly hung up on the megapixels if you are looking for a good camera. The quality of the lens is extremely important in addition to the megapixels. Manufacturer's really push the megapixels in their advertising campaigns.....that's what people look at first when buying a camera these days.

Also, the pictures I've posted are at a much lower resolution so that they download and open faster (I resized them). The two most important things with taking good pictures is to have good light and you need to get close. I can take ok pictures if I'm not close and the light is good, but the light is the biggy....you have to have good light to take decent pictures regardless of the quality of the camera, lens, etc. That's where the big lens comes in......they transmit far more light, which results in much better photos. Just look at the lenses that the pros use that photograph pro football........ They run $5,000 and up just for one lens!!!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

You should have someone take a picture of you while in your ground "blind". I am very interested to see how you conseal yourself in the brush just because where i bow hunt now, there are no trees to hang a stand in. I do have to disagree with your comment of being at the deers mercy while in a stand. Your always at the deers mercy, no matter where your at, that is why you how to be stratagetic when placing a stand-but i understand when you said you can get down if the deer are moving to a different place and make a move on him


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

USSapper said:


> You should have someone take a picture of you while in your ground "blind". I am very interested to see how you conseal yourself in the brush just because where i bow hunt now, there are no trees to hang a stand in. I do have to disagree with your comment of being at the deers mercy while in a stand. Your always at the deers mercy, no matter where your at, that is why you how to be stratagetic when placing a stand-but i understand when you said you can get down if the deer are moving to a different place and make a move on him


You're right, we're always at the deer's mercy. What I meant was that too many people get up in a tree and if a buck doesn't pass by close enough, they just sit there and watch it walk away hoping that maybe it will come closer another day. My experience has been that if you find a mature buck, chances are you're not going to see him again.....there are exceptions, but I'd say that I've only seen a handful of truly large bucks more than one time. So, you'd better do everything you can to make something happen when you get the chance. If you are in a tree and it's obvious the buck is not going to pass by close enough and rattling, grunting, etc. don't work, get out of the tree and try a stalk, circle around in front of him, or something......don't just sit there!

My area sounds like yours......very few trees and the ones here usually aren't in the right place and/or they are too big, are leaning too badly, etc. for a treestand (Cottonwood trees). Concealment on the ground isn't as important as staying motionless. If you stay still, they won't see you. The one thing you have to be careful with is your breath on a frosty morning or evening....you need to cover your mouth with a scarf or something or they'll see your breath.


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

keep those pics coming!!!


----------



## crtrgtr (Feb 5, 2004)

Better be careful, showing great pictures like those around and saying you don't believe in camo, Mossyoak and the rest of them might think it is 
better to put a price on your head than to let you spread rumors like that!

GREAT PICTURES!!!!


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

crtrgtr said:


> Better be careful, showing great pictures like those around and saying you don't believe in camo, Mossyoak and the rest of them might think it is
> better to put a price on your head than to let you spread rumors like that!
> 
> GREAT PICTURES!!!!


Ha!!! You're probably right! Like I said before, I don't think you'll see the folks from Realtree, Mossy Oaks, etc. offering me a job in the near future. :lol: The folks from Canon might though. :wink:


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Sweet pics


----------



## luv2huntnfish (Dec 14, 2006)

stonebroke said:


> It's 8 megapixels, but don't get overly hung up on the megapixels if you are looking for a good camera. The quality of the lens is extremely important in addition to the megapixels.
> 
> The two most important things with taking good pictures is to have good light and you need to get close. I can take ok pictures if I'm not close and the light is good, but the light is the biggy....you have to have good light to take decent pictures regardless of the quality of the camera, lens, etc. That's where the big lens comes in......they transmit far more light, which results in much better photos.


Awesome photo's. I love hunting but I sure would like to extend my seasons out even longer by taking photo's of the quality that you take.

Can you address more on the lens question? I see certain camera's with a Schneider/(something) lens, others with Carl Zeiss lens which I'm sure are quality lens based on what Zeiss does with binoculars and spotting scopes. What lens manufacturer does yours have and if possible could you speak to these and other quality lens manufacturers that you may be aware of?

I am in the market for a quality digital camera. I have been looking at a 6 MP camera with 12X optical zoom. What power zoom does your camera have? What do you see as the least amount of zoom that one would want to purchase? Do these camera's have wide angle lens capabilities for taking close up photos like you did with the sharp-tail grouse? I currently have a 35mm camera with wide angle lens for taking close up photo's, (mostly fishing photos) and love it and hope that any digital camera that I would purchase could do the same even if it meant having to buy a extra lens. What do you consider a big lens? What big lens would be affordable for someone who obviously can't afford the NFL professional style photographer lens? I plan to look into the spec's on the camera you use as a quality reference starting point, knowing that I would rather spend a little more up front and have the camera for a number of years. The 35mm I'm using now I bought in 1980 and it still takes unbelievable quality photos.

Thank you for sharing your photo's with us all, and thanks in advance for addressing any / all of the questions I have asked of you. Others please chime in as well.

Happy Holidays to you and to everyone on the website.


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

luv2huntnfish said:


> stonebroke said:
> 
> 
> > It's 8 megapixels, but don't get overly hung up on the megapixels if you are looking for a good camera. The quality of the lens is extremely important in addition to the megapixels.
> ...


To take decent wildlife photos I'd reccomend a digital SLR such as the Canon Rebel (there are others, of course). I use canon lenses. The Rebel is 8 megapixels, but as I've stated before the quality of the lens and camera is of more importance than the megapixels. By purchasing a digital SLR camera you will be able to purchase various other lenses for it, an external flash, etc. With the smaller, compact digital cameras you can't use other lenses.....you have what you have and that's about it. You can purchase the Canon with just the body only, or you can buy a kit with a couple of different lenses. I have 3 lenses I use.... an 18-55 mm, a 28-90 mm, and a 75-300 mm. I'd love to have a bigger, faster lens but they are very pricey!!! Good Luck.


----------

